# A professor of mathematics



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A professor of mathematics sent a fax to his wife. It read:

"Dear wife, You must realize that you are 54 years old and I have certain needs which you are no longer able to satisfy.
I am otherwise happy with you as a wife, and I sincerely hope you will not be hurt or offended to learn that by the time you receive this letter, I will be at the Grand Hotel with my 18-year-old teaching assistant. I'll be home before midnight.
- Your Husband"
When he arrived at the hotel, there was a faxed letter waiting for him that read as follows:
"Dear Husband. You too are 54 years old, and by the time you receive this, I will be at the Breakwater Hotel with the 18-year-old pool boy.
Being the brilliant mathematician that you are, you can easily appreciate the fact that 18 goes into 54 a lot more times than 54 goes into 18. Don't wait up.". :twisted:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------

